

Ask HN: Are you looking to join a saas startup? - hajrice

Hi, I'm looking for a cofounder for my saas startup. The startup focuses on helping teams communicate better. I'm looking for someone that has good design or technical skills. I'm open for suggestions.<p>My idea is a twitter for your business. So, you'd go to the site, register your account for your business and boom you could have your own twitter for your business/organization.<p>And of course your company would have the option to take it one step further, to have a premium account, regarding functionality. You could basically have features such as todos(for example, you'd assign a todo to me like this: @todo for emil hajric: please fix something on #projectxyz) and various features like uploading files and posting them inside your "tweet/status update."
======
chriss
Good ideas, although I think a number of them are already being executed by
Present.ly and Yammer:

<http://presentlyapp.com/>

<https://www.yammer.com/>

------
neodude
Iridesco, the company behind Harvest (a time-tracking app), also made
something similar, called Coop - <http://coopapp.com>

------
ryduh
www.yammer.com

